# Bad conditions, but still a winner.



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Fished the Sargent S.T.A.R.T. tournament on Saturday, and to say the conditions were bad is a understatement. The wind was howling, the water was rough and dirty, and we kept getting hit by thunderstorms. When I started wading out to cast my rods the current almost swept me off my feet. For safety's sake I decided to just fish the first gut, which was higher then normal because of the extreme high tide. Within 15 minuets of getting the rods out I had a fat 42" red on the beach, which was upsetting since I was only fishing for slot reds. After releasing the red I waited another hour with no action, so I decided to check my baits. The second rod I reeled up while checking the baits had a little supersize, a 24" trout. The trout wasn't able to pull the 10oz surf sinker out of the sand and was dead when I pulled it up. This happens quite often with trout and smaller reds when fishing with surf rods.
After the trout nothing happen for a couple hours, and then the sharks moved in. Since I was only fishing for slot reds, I was just using 80# mono leaders, and they were no match for the sharks. Within a hour I had 3 cutoff, and one completely spooled one of my squalls. After the sharks it was quite for another hour or so, then I finally got what I came for, a 27 3/4" red. It was skinny, only 7lbs 13oz, but it was big enough to win 1st place. 
If I would have had 1 more fish, either a trout or red, I would have won 1st place stringer to, I missed it by 8ozs. I still got second place stringer, despite only having 2 of the 4 fish needed, but 2nd just makes me the first looser.
I was really impressed with the trout that were weighed in, and my hat's off to everyone who managed to catch fish in such horrible conditions.
There was a miscommunication with the trophy guy, so the plaques weren't made in time, but they said we should get them in a week or so.
I've proven once again that you don't have to catch the biggest fish in the world to win a tournament, you just have to catch one bigger then every one else who is fishing the tournament.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

My wife also got me some cool stuff for fathers day.


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Nice going Sharkchum! Sounds like tough some conditions.


----------



## Swampman (Mar 15, 2017)

Good one bro. The weights are hilarious!


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Nice work on the fish... and too funny for your fathers day gift!


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

any day on the beach is a winner! Cant wait to come see you and kim in august. Maybe some night shark fishing??


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

gotmuddy said:


> any day on the beach is a winner! Cant wait to come see you and kim in august. Maybe some night shark fishing??


Night fishing is probably a good idea in August, its to hot during the day.


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

sharkchum said:


> Night fishing is probably a good idea in August, its to hot during the day.


I'm down like a fat kid in dodgeball


----------

